

Ask HN: How to use EC2 images as a marketing tool? - omergertel
http://off-scale.com/2012/03/try-it-out-on-amazon-ec2/

======
omergertel
OffScale is developing a new breed of database management and automation
tools. We're looking into ways to make the trial experience as easy as
possible. We have just released a precofigured EC2 image available as a way
for users to try our product.

We'd love to get some feedback on this approach: 1\. How can we make the
experience even better? 2\. If you have experience regarding EC2 as a
marketing tool, did it work for you? What have you learned from that
experience?

